# Pig Sticking Knife



## mdhall (Aug 16, 2010)

What kind of knife do you guys use? I saw this double-edged one online, but hadn't heard anything good or bad about it. Do you prefer double or single edged?

http://www.unitedcutlery.com/Specsheets/UC2630_web.pdf


----------



## mountaincurs (Aug 16, 2010)

to be honest ive got a nice knife mabe by winchester bout 5 inch long blade thats stuck a few.  But i got a gerber pocket knife that will let the air out of them easy to get to and put away.


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 16, 2010)

mdhall said:


> What kind of knife do you guys use? I saw this double-edged one online, but hadn't heard anything good or bad about it. Do you prefer double or single edged?
> 
> http://www.unitedcutlery.com/Specsheets/UC2630_web.pdf



I use a Ka-Bar..there are allot of good ones out there...get it and if it don't work...put it in the Swap-N-Sell...don't it open back up today


----------



## hogrunner29620 (Aug 16, 2010)

x2 on the ka-bar handles them real nice


----------



## HawgWild23 (Aug 16, 2010)

I use an old buck knife


----------



## dgilles (Aug 16, 2010)

*pig sticker*

I got a Marine issue K-bar, is super sharp and plenty of blade. Would be awesome as a pig sticker. Have never used it for anything, my son gave it to me when he got out of the Marines.


----------



## BowtechRedneck (Aug 16, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Meyerco-Blackie-Collins-Surgical-Stainless/dp/B003YE7U1Q


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Aug 16, 2010)

I got an old case that I bought at the jockeylot and a buck


----------



## jagddog (Aug 16, 2010)

I make a lot of pig sticking knives myself for other people (just order the blanks from smoky mountain knife works for cheap) but the one i carry myself is a buck 120 which has a 7 1/2 inch blade. Walmart carries the 6 inch version and i've been told they dont make the 120 in 7.5 anymore, but its all the knife you need and at a fairly reasonable price. Best thing to do is find one you like the looks of around 6-8 inch blade with a sheath that will hold on to it no matter how much you beat it up, and still give you easy access to it when needed. Something with a very sharp point, sharp blade is good, but does not have to be a razor. IMO the point and length make up 10% of the importance when it comes to sticking a hog. The other 90 is placement


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 16, 2010)

RAT-5, gray canvas Micarta handle, ... Ontario Knives!


----------



## gkdir (Aug 23, 2010)

My vote is on my old Buck 120.


----------



## tompkinsgil (Aug 23, 2010)

good ole hen&rooster its stuck a pile of them works just fine and stays razor sharp


----------



## DOD (Aug 23, 2010)

Ka Bar works good for me too, but anything will really work. I prefer this though because you dont have to unfold it and the sheath is made to go on your belt... its always ready.


----------

